# Wood Berm for Backyard Pump Track



## K9Self (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm in the process of building a pump/jump track in my backyard. The space I have to build on is in a (slightly) wooded area and is on a hill. My drop in is midway up the hill and goes into a slight dirt berm then into some rollers. My next plan is to build a wood berm/ladder bridge with roller to help myself get up the hill. I understand the concept, but would like some tips/suggestions for the framework of the berm. I've attached some pictures so everyone can have a visual of what I'm working with. 

Pic 1: Post is where berm would start going up hill to the left, Pic 2: Looking up hill to to where the berm needs to finish (at/around post in ground), Pic 3: Looking down hill from the finish of berm, Pic 4: Where berm would run thru

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

wood berm at Ray's MTB Park









Here's a wood berm at the I-95 Colonnade bike park in Seattle. 









Here's another one under contruction at Duthie Hill outside Seattle:










flat bank style with dirt transition going up to it. @ Whistler.










pic i took of one of the awesome 3-tier wood berms at Whistler.









Joyride150 wood pump track


----------



## Tam Tours (Nov 8, 2007)

How about building a series of banked rollers, or you could think of it as a berm with rollers in it, so you pump back up the hill?


----------

